# Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!



## thecroatien (3. August 2010)

*Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

Hallo,

Da ich seit kurzer Zeit besitzer eines Notebooks bin, mit dem oben gennanten Grafik Chip, dachte ich mal, ausprobieren was läuft.

Ich wollte hier eine kleine Liste erstellen, welche Spiele denn möglich sind.
Gerade etwas ältere Spiele scheinen aber garkein Problem zusein für den Chip.


Eventuell hilft das dem einem oder anderem User bei seiner Kaufentscheidung.

Meine Konfiguration:
Acer Extensa 5230
Intel Celeron T 3000, 2 x 1,8 ghz
2 gb ddr2 
1280 x 800

Folgende Spiele getestet Bisher:

Age Of Empires 2 -                Alles auf Maximum - Flüssig
C&C Alarmstufe Rot 2 -          Alles Auf Maximum- Flüssig
C&C Generäle -                    Alles auf Maximum- Flüssig
GTA San Andreas -               Alles auf Minimum- Flüssig
Counterstrike 1.6 -               Alles Auf Maximum- Flüssig


So, nun bin ich gespannt auf eure Ergebnisse.
Dann könnte die Liste auch ein wenig länger werden.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

Klasse das sich jemand die Mühe macht...sehr gute Idee.


----------



## thecroatien (3. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

Hehe, danke schonmal,

werde die tage die Liste auch ein wenig Besser gestalten, für den Fall das die anderen auch mitmachen, könnte man auch die durschnittsframes anzeigen, oder ähnlich.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (3. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

Könntest du vllt. auch modernere Spiele testen? CoD 4 müsste der Chip ja bestimmt auch noch packen
Ich persönlich hab zwar kein Notebook, fände es aber doch interessant, wie so ne Intel-GPU in moderneren Spielen abschneidet!


----------



## thecroatien (3. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

Nabend,

so wie ich das gelesen habe bisher wird COD4 nicht laufen, testen kann ich es aber.
Modernere Spiele, naja, wenn etwas modern und echt nicht gpu fressend ist, eventuell.

Abgesehen davon, ist sie nicht mehr die modernste GPU, die neueren sind ja in den Cpu's verbaut, und sind etwas schneller.

Grüße


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

Ein Kollege spielt auf einer INTEL HD4500 CoD - MW 1&2 

Natürlich relativ runter geregelt, aber es läuft !


----------



## thecroatien (3. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

ok, das ganze hört sich Interessant an, werde es morgen testen!

Wäre natürlich was sehr feines wenn die Serie laufen würde


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

Hast Du auch Starcraft 2? Das ist ja extra recht "anspruchslos" gemacht, das wär sicher auch interessant. Auf meinem Notebook mit ner 8600m GT isses kein Problem, aber die ist ja auch ein paar mal stärker als ne intel x4500


----------



## passibond (4. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

Hi,
CoD 1 läuft drauf.

Aber mal 'ne Frage von mir:
Wie hast du CS zum Laufen gekriegt? Bei mir wars immer nur mega Pixelbrei...


----------



## Superwip (4. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

Die im Eröffnungstread genannten Spiele sind selbst auf einer GMA 950 oder gar 500 noch flüssig darstellbar und stellen für den HD 4500 nicht wirklich eine Herausforderung dar

Ein Freund von mir hat ein Zweitnotebook mit HD 4500, dass in allen anderen Punkten so üppig ausgestattet ist, dass die Grafik in Spielen praktisch immer limitieren sollte; vielleicht kann ich damit ja mal "Benchen" ^^

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere laufen damit unter anderem Farcry 1 und WoW auf recht ordentlichen Einstellungen

Neben der geringen Leistungsfähigkeit sind aber auch die Treiber oftmals ein Stolperstein, so empfielt es sich grundsätzlich zum Teil etwa für verschiedene Spiele verschiedene Treiberversionen zu installieren, bei einigen Spielen hat man auch die Wahl zwischen "Schnell aber instabil/absturzgefährdet" und "Langsam aber stabil"...

Die Benchmarkliste von Notebookcheck liefert auch gute Richtwerte:
Notebookcheck: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD (GMA X4500MHD)

So scheinen etwa CoD4, HL2, Sims 3, FEAR, Quake III, Trackmania Nations Forever und L4D zumindestens @ min flüssig zu laufen; allerdings ist die Liste nicht vollständig und einige Benchmarks sind (Achtung!) nicht representativ, so wurde MWF2 etwa nur in Kombination mit einem sicher zum Teil limitierenden Core 2 Duo SU7300 1,73GHz getestet; anders lässt sich auch die enorme angegebene Leistungsdifferenz zwischen CoD4 und MWF2 kaum erklären

Hierbei sollte man immer die höchsten genannten Benchmarkergebnisse beachten, da diese am ehesten GPU limitiert sind

Beachten sollte man auch, dass man Intel IGPs, so auch die HD 4500 mit entsprechenden Leistungsgewinnen teils stark übertakten kann


----------



## thecroatien (4. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

Morgen,

ich werde heute nachmittag/Abend nach der Arbeit nochmal COD 2,4-6 testen.
Far Cry habe ich glaube ich verliehen, ansonsten hätte ich noch Black and White 2, Star Wars Republic Commando und Battlefront, Operation Flashpoint und anderes.

Mit Starcraft 2 kann ich im moment leider nicht dienen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## thecroatien (4. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

Also,

COD 4 habe ich getestet,
Läuft in 128ß x 800 in Niedriegen Einstellungen Einwandfrei!

Man sollte aber beachten, das je nach CPU Typ(höhe von FSB) Die Leistung leicht varieren könnte.

Wenn man abr mit COD4 und niedriegen Einstellungen unterwegs leben kann, warum nicht?


----------



## Superwip (4. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

Ideal wäre hald eine Benchumgebung, die auf jeden Fall GPU limitiert ist; am besten Core 2 Quad Extreme 9300 @ 3GHz+, GM45 Chipsatz, 8GiB hochgetakteter RAM (etwa sowas Transcend SO-DIMM 4GB PC3-10667U CL7 (DDR3-1333) (TS512MSK64V1N) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich - oder doch eher soetwas Kingston HyperX SO-DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800S CL7 (DDR3-1600) (KHX1600C7S3K2/4GX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich ;hohe RAM Geschwindigkeit ist nicht zuletzt wichtig, da der RAM ja auch als VRAM verwendet wird- die HD 4500 kann dabei immerhin 1,7GiB fressen, hinzu kommt noch das OS usw; da bleibt von 4GiB nichtmehr viel; dadurch kann auch eine RAM Größe jenseits der 4GiB sinnvoll werden, vermutlich ist trotzdem eher schnellerer RAM besser aber man sollte je nach Spiel beides testen

Man sollte auf jeden Fall auch verschiedene Treiberversionen testen und die Karte testweise übertakten, angeblich sind oft über 100% möglich


----------



## thecroatien (4. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

Hallo,

OC werde ich am Wochenende testen, bin momentan recht viel am arbeiten.

Werde auch nochmal eine schöne Tabelle aufstellen.

Aber Überrascht bin ich dennoch, das COD4 immerhin schonmal läuft^^

Da ich aber nur dieses eine Notebook habe, könnte ja eventuell jemand mit ddr3 Speicher oder ähnlichem seine Ergebnisse posten!


Probiere gerade noch rum mit dem Einbinden einer Tabelle.
Achja, wer kann mir ein OC Tool für den Chip nennen?
habe bisher nichts funktionierendes gefunden^^

Grüße
Axel


----------



## Superwip (5. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

speziell bei deinem Notebook kann hald schnell auch der RAM limitieren, das solltest du bedenken, wenn mal was nicht hinhaut; 2GiB als RAM+ VRAM, wobei schon einiges vom OS gefressen wird ist nicht viel, also nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen und Spiele, die nicht laufen abhaken


----------



## thecroatien (5. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

Moin,

Das der ram limitieren könnte ist mir bewusst, werde demnächst auch nochmal 2 gb bestellen.

Habe aber auch festgestellt das der neue Treiber gefühlt ein wenig mehr performance bietet.
Werde in den kommenden Tagen noch dieverse Spiele testen.

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich Tabellen einfügen/erstellen kann?
Achja, und Rivatuner läuft nicht, bzw. lässt nichts übertakten.

GRüße


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

Tabellen musst Du halt per screenshot (DRUCK-Taste) in ein Bildtool wie zB paintnet reinladen (einfach per STRG+V), die Größe anpassen auf zB 800x600 oder so, als jpg speichern und dann hier als Bildanhang posten.


Hast Du zufällig auch Civilization 4 und kannst es testen?


----------



## thecroatien (5. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

@ Herbboy, danke, so muss es dann auch gehen.
Civilization 4 habe ich leider nicht....


----------



## Superwip (6. August 2010)

*AW: Intel HD 4500 - Welche Spiele sind möglich? LISTE!*

Man kann eine Intel IGP doch nicht mit Rivatuner übertakten ^^

Dafür gibts eigene Programme

btw ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass es auch Desktop MBs mit HD 4500 gibt, etwa dieses

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards - P5G43T-M PRO

Das wäre natürlich die perfekte Benchumgebung, da man hier mit entsprechender Hardware sicherstellen kann, dass das System auf jeden Fall GPU limitiert und auch der Speicher nicht zu langsam ist (etwa mit sowas http://www.ocztechnology.com/produc...cz-ddr3-pc3-12800-8gb-platinum-edition.html); bei Bedarf könnte man da für OC Tests auch eine Pot auf den Chip pflanzen 

Ich werde mal ein Programm zum Übertakten suchen, ich bilde mir fest ein, in der PCGH von vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr davon gelesen zu haben


----------

